# My back-bar



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Just realised tonight how satisfying it is to have a designated zone in the kitchen - my wife hasn't yet noticed that it's gradually expanding!

http://www.hagbag.co.uk/kit1.jpg










*Bottom shelf*

Various sized jugs and thermometers - just got a 300ml one to help with latte art.

2 and 3 oz cups/glasses and a new 3oz shot pot for future experiments with fancy drinks and layering experiments.

Hario V60 and filter cones. Soon to get a lot of use as my coffee palate needs work.

Hasbean 6oz cups - the good

Lucaffe 7oz cups - the bad

Nasty choc sprinkler - the ugly

Portable scales from Hasbean

*Top shelf*

Hasbean Jailbreak beans

Bag of bits n bobs for maintenance

Starbucks beans for when next-door neighbour pops round

Tools and cleaning/descaling powders

http://www.hagbag.co.uk/kit2.jpg










Gaggia Classic with Rancilio Silvia steam wand (oops - just noticed drip tray missing







)

Gaggia MDF Grinder, made it stepless tonight and now need to dial it in to Jailbreak beans

Gaggia base unit to keep it all tidy

Happy Donkey tamper and tamping mat

Biggins the cat waiting for his perfectly textured Cravendale.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice setup Mike.

I do enjoy looking at other members pictures to get ideas of anything else I can spend my money on. For some reason I now feel compelled to by a persian moggy.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cats love purr-fectly textured milk


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

All the gear and no idea, that's me









It's all helping me go in the right direction, I think. This is my best artistic effort so far (done today)... getting a few ugly bubbles on top with the 300ml jug, which I don't seem able to spin away yet, but I'll learn.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey mike, nice set-up, nice cat. Loving the pour there, very jealous!


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

s great, nearly went for the Gaggia grinder, then would have got the base too.... The grinder worried me a little with talk of the setting not fine enough. I know you can reset the steps to give a finer grind but its brand new!!! lol

Anyway it all looks great.

Cheers

PaulN


----------

